# Just Ordered



## COMachinist (Mar 15, 2016)

I need a larger mill for quick jobs around the shop, I wanted a Clausing 8520, don't have room for a BP or clone. Anyway with the  shortage of American iron out here in Colorado.($4500+ for a Clausing when you can find one). I went with the PM-932M-PDF, I think it will serve me well for my needs. I have a G0704 that has 4 axis CNC on it, and enclosed for CNC projects. Which works great for most work. It is pain to do every thing on a CNC, for little quickie stuff and hogging steel. I needed a heaver machine, so I called Matt and it is on its way today. I'm thinking a 2-3 horse with VFD asap. I have a 3 axis DRO to put on it as well.
Stay tuned
CH


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 15, 2016)

Congrats!

Yea I saw that CL listing for the 8520 (that's been on there for months...). I would say the guy is probably on drugs, but in this state that could be very true!  

May I ask why you didn't opt for the new 940? I had a similar mill, the CO 12z, and really liked having that extra travel in the Y axis. Just being nosy.


----------



## COMachinist (Mar 15, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Yea I saw that CL listing for the 8520 (that's been on there for months...). I would say the guy is probably on drugs, but in this state that could be very true!
> 
> May I ask why you didn't opt for the new 940? I had a similar mill, the CO 12z, and really liked having that extra travel in the Y axis. Just being nosy.


I looked at the 940 but could not find much info or reveiws from owners, so went with the 932 which I found lot of reveiws on. Also my DRO that I have 2 of the scales is to short for the 940 so that would be over  $200. More to get new ones. So the 932 won out, only reason.
CH


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 15, 2016)

Sounds like that should that should serve you well. Where in the state is Falcon? Don't recall hearing the name before. Mike


----------



## jer (Mar 16, 2016)

I believe Falcon is east of Colorado Springs?


----------



## COMachinist (Mar 16, 2016)

jer said:


> I believe Falcon is east of Colorado Springs?



Yes it is east of Colorado Springs on US 24.
CH


----------



## COMachinist (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow. Just got an update it will be here this Monday. I have to say Presion Mathews customer service is ever bit as good as I'v herd already have the owners manual in PDF, and invoice. So it will be here Monday morning. PM has it all #1 service, price and features. They have my loyalty.
CH


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 17, 2016)

CO and Matt (owner) are top shelf in my book. I would have no problems buying a machine sight unseen from Matt, based solely on his recommendations. But then I already have a relationship with Matt after having bought three of his machines. I wouldn't do the same with anyone else/any other company.


----------



## COMachinist (Mar 22, 2016)

It is here unloaded, inboxed and ready for me to start with the setup. We have a winter storm coming in tonight so won't get much done for a while. Next is to get good vise for it. I think the Shars 550V should do nicely. Will post a pix when get home tonight.
CH
PS Shars is out of 550V vise and it will be mid April or later before they have one.
Any vise suggestions, I will consider?
CH


----------



## COMachinist (Mar 23, 2016)

Here is Pix so everyone that is like me, love  Pix. To day we are having 40-60 mph wind and snow note how nice it was yesterday in the pix. 70 F and calm.
CH


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice! Hope you got it all inside where it's somewhat dry and warm. We currently have about .25 mile visibility and blizzard conditions. Wonderful Spring in CO!


----------



## jer (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey CO, have you got that 932 running yet? I want one of those, or a 727, pretty bad.


----------



## COMachinist (Apr 5, 2016)

jer said:


> Hey CO, have you got that 932 running yet? I want one of those, or a 727, pretty bad.


Hi
Not yet I'm building a base with the 1100# casters with leveler pads.. I'm 6'3" so using 4x4 1/4 wall tubing get the table closer to my old eyes and don't have bend over so far. I added 4" to each side for stability and 2" to front and back. That should give me a good wide stance.  Plus I can move it, if needed. I' ll get some pix posted as get further along. Need to do the wiring also. I"m old move much slower that used too..
CH
PS
I did buy a Little Machine Shop 5" swivel base vise and it looks like a great vise for the money. I did a little work with a hard Arkansas stone to brake the sharp edges. Some were very sharp. Other than that it is well worth the price .
CH


----------



## jer (Apr 5, 2016)

I understand the getting older part I retired the first of 2015. I'm only 5'6" so I might not need to raise a mill. I'll have to wait until I decide which one to get and go from there. I want a 932, I'm sure it would do what I want to do. A 727 probably would too. I've got 8 weeks to decide if I want a 727, the 932 is in stock.

I have looked at that vice too, good value. I'm just down the road if you want to show it off, or need a second pair of hands.


----------



## COMachinist (Apr 6, 2016)

Just from my limited experience with hobby machining, is get the largest your budget and space allow. I just don't have room or I would have got a Bridgeport J head with a 3ph motor. I didn't even really have room for  next size up PM machine. That is way I'm making a base with rollers to if need be I maybe swap space around if it don't have enough space where it is now. Size really is under rated.
CH


----------

